# Iea



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm just wondering if any of you have ever heard of or are in the Interscholastic Equestrian Association (IEA.) I would like to know if you like it because I am thinking about possibly joining it someday.

For people who don't know what it is: You go to other barns and show a horse that you have never ridden before. It sounds like a LOT of fun, doesn't it?


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a few friends who do that for a local college. They love it.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was a member my senior year of high school. It was the BEST! But then again I personally love riding new horses and thats definately the association for it.


----------

